# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  show us your chainsaws

## Micky Duck

trying to post video of my bench saw set up... not having much luck so far.

----------


## Micky Duck

might have to email it to someone less technically retarded and get them to post it.....

----------


## Micky Duck

https://youtu.be/WfW_8o9_Vu0

with a lot of help from a great fella here we have it.thats  a 30 plus year old 025 with a non roller tip bar....I cut near on a cord of willow branches for one tank of fuel using this set up

----------


## sore head stoat

I have 2 Stihls a petrol jobby and an electric battery one.. The petrol one hasn't been used for a year or 2. The battery one is one of the best things i have ever bought.

----------


## Marty Henry

Nowhere as sophisticated as Mickys but this my branch frame.
And these are my saws.
Still 084 in the mill frame wearing the short bar (36 in) 
Huskie 365 had from new in 1998 a bit like captain cooks axe now has some 371xp bits which sped things up a bit.
Oily o mac deliberately spelt like that as I've never had a saw leak so much bar oil when sitting doing nothing. Actually an Oleomac 936 i brought as a replacement when a sthil "toy saw" shat itself doing light work scrub cutting and was told that it wasn't designed for that. Got a refund and brought this. It didnt blow up. It's been used as general small job dogsbody and fencing 1saw for 10 years been through a few bars etc.
Absolutely no brand allegiance showing there whatsoever.

----------


## 2post

Cheap as Ozito great for tree top stuff. I’m now a city slicker and this is my neighbour’s tree. Every branch has had to be lowered by rope as it’s hard up against the fence and hanging over the house. Love the little saw for this type of work. I might bust out the 064 for the final cut.

----------


## paremata

> Love your harness and safety kit! hahahaha
> 
> Mine are a MS361, had from new and a Germanic version not the US with the EPA cat muffler or the hairless version (Brazilian made) and a MS260.  Only mods to the 361 so far are a set of lightweight dual dogs as I couldn't bring myself to use the clutch cover when crutching out avos and an o-ring and a bit of grease to seal up the air filter better.  From what I can see, the air filter is the only real weakness on this saw - I do prefer it to the similar sized husqy offerings although there's a slight weight and vibration penalty with the 361.  The MS260 was CHEAP and has had a bit of repair work, replacing rubber parts and cleaning out the carby etc.  It was a commercial lawn and garden contractor's saw so done a power of work, well broken in haha and man, it cuts like the finger of god.  The thing is incredible really, a revelation after homeowner saws.
> 
> At some stage I'll get a piccy of them in the box I knocked up.
> 
> I've had a 660, 044, 361, 026's, 288, 36, 136, Jonsered 2036, Makita something, McCutnot somesuch and blah blah, probably a few others I can't recall.  There was a 038 in there somewhere too I think?  So yeah no real brand loyalty as such, but what I def don't like is the offboard clutch as I had them jam up on noodles and be impossible to pull apart and also if you pinch a bar you can't get the saw off it while the bar is jammed. Pain in the arse...  Also I don't particularly like the Husqy internal design as they are really fiddly and tightly packed in if you have to perform surgery.  *Which seems to me to be really frequently required with the husqy's I've had - I dunno might just be me.  The Jonsered (basically a Husqy 36) was one of the most frustrating saws I've had, went awesome when it went.  Then it stopped and wouldn't start until it cooled down...  Did everything to it, muffler mod, air filter refresh, fuel and carby rekit and tune, strip and clean the air injection system, finally found the issue with the fuel line getting pinched between a plastic case flashing an ali cooling fin.  Had to trim the fuel line to re-route it away from the pinch point.  Stupid thing..*.


They seem like a problematic saw whether they are the jred, husky , Poulan or Mcculloch versions .

----------


## Ben Waimata

@Micky Duck it looks like it's doing the job and making life really easy for you, but mate I suspect if I was using it my first impression is that chain is too close to my hands! Did you make up the jig yourself?  How is it attached to the front of the bar?

Good to put a face to the name too :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

it was made commercially 30 something years back.
the chain is no closer to my hands,than it would be to someone else holding stick on side of trailer...or my boot if standing on branch to cut it (is there any other way?) 
the last cut,my hand is about 4" from cutty bit. rear of bar it has small plate and bar is sandwiched between so it comes off in one bit.... see photos in Phil Hs thread on farm access...the tip.....now thats WHY its not a roller tip bar...hole drilled through bar ,bolt goes through and two pressed metal plated cover end of bar to protect user. I had it on roller tip bar but had to make up shield for it....the bullnose bar MUCH MUCH better.the saw doesnt rev its nuts off so the old saw suits the set up well.

----------


## Micky Duck

yeah thats neat...the end of bar being exposed and under his armpit gives me the heebee geebees....like mostthings in life,safe till somethinggoes wrong,same with other end of bar..... Ive seen a similar set up with 5 foot bar that runs off front of wheel tractor....man can that thing buzz through blue gum like there is no tomorrow.

----------


## DavidGunn

So tell me what model this saw is....lost it's sticker....is there anywhere else on the saw that gives it's model?

----------


## 2post

> Love your harness and safety kit! hahahaha
> 
> Mine are a MS361, had from new and a Germanic version not the US with the EPA cat muffler or the hairless version (Brazilian made) and a MS260.  Only mods to the 361 so far are a set of lightweight dual dogs as I couldn't bring myself to use the clutch cover when crutching out avos and an o-ring and a bit of grease to seal up the air filter better.  From what I can see, the air filter is the only real weakness on this saw - I do prefer it to the similar sized husqy offerings although there's a slight weight and vibration penalty with the 361.  The MS260 was CHEAP and has had a bit of repair work, replacing rubber parts and cleaning out the carby etc.  It was a commercial lawn and garden contractor's saw so done a power of work, well broken in haha and man, it cuts like the finger of god.  The thing is incredible really, a revelation after homeowner saws.
> 
> At some stage I'll get a piccy of them in the box I knocked up.
> 
> I've had a 660, 044, 361, 026's, 288, 36, 136, Jonsered 2036, Makita something, McCutnot somesuch and blah blah, probably a few others I can't recall.  There was a 038 in there somewhere too I think?  So yeah no real brand loyalty as such, but what I def don't like is the offboard clutch as I had them jam up on noodles and be impossible to pull apart and also if you pinch a bar you can't get the saw off it while the bar is jammed. Pain in the arse...  Also I don't particularly like the Husqy internal design as they are really fiddly and tightly packed in if you have to perform surgery.  Which seems to me to be really frequently required with the husqy's I've had - I dunno might just be me.  The Jonsered (basically a Husqy 36) was one of the most frustrating saws I've had, went awesome when it went.  Then it stopped and wouldn't start until it cooled down...  Did everything to it, muffler mod, air filter refresh, fuel and carby rekit and tune, strip and clean the air injection system, finally found the issue with the fuel line getting pinched between a plastic case flashing an ali cooling fin.  Had to trim the fuel line to re-route it away from the pinch point.  Stupid thing...


Ha ha, whats wrong with a good branch to Stan on and one front and rear to lean on. I have a harness that I might bust out for the too branches.
Ill also line up my saws for a photo shoot. Even the working progress ones in bits in boxes.

----------


## 223nut

> So tell me what model this saw is....lost it's sticker....is there anywhere else on the saw that gives it's model?
> 
> Attachment 174097
> Attachment 174098


Can't be many models that have that plastic catch instead of the usaly 2 nuts to take the cover off. Had a husky that had a similar set up and it was a prick of a thing.

----------


## Micky Duck

its actually a fairy new thing...my 026 has that,its a fast chain tension system...

----------


## Micky Duck

have a look under cover by air filter.....hard to judge size from photo but IM GUESSING thats about a 14'' bar???

----------


## Micky Duck

indeed,even I wont let saw get that dirty!!!!!!

----------


## Micky Duck

1994 the chain tensioner /plastic VS nuts thing came out......1998 the fuel tank caps changed...if yo ugo to STIHL site they have history section......

----------


## JoshC

That's a early 2000's MS170 or 180 as Mauser308 has said. Dad has one in the shed the same for fencing.

----------


## JoshC

I've had all sorts, started working on chainsaws when I was 13. Don't use them as often now. Currently have Stihl 660, 440, 461, 391, 200. I love the 461 and 200t. Still do a bit of chainsaw pruning and thinning when I get time. Good to spend a couple hours in the trees with the contractors, they appreciate when the person telling them what to do each day can do the job they're doing.

This was my pride and joy when I was 18. Husky 395, they scream. This was probably the fittest I ever was, it was painful to carry all day in the bush with fuel and spare gear for the day. We'd walk several kms in a day, and often several hundred metres between trees that met spec.

----------


## Shearer

> I've had all sorts, started working on chainsaws when I was 13. Don't use them as often now. Currently have Stihl 660, 440, 461, 391, 200. I love the 461 and 200t. Still do a bit of chainsaw pruning and thinning when I get time. Good to spend a couple hours in the trees with the contractors, they appreciate when the person telling them what to do each day can do the job they're doing.
> 
> This was my pride and joy when I was 18. Husky 395, they scream. This was probably the fittest I ever was, it was painful to carry all day in the bush with fuel and spare gear for the day. We'd walk several kms in a day, and often several hundred metres between trees that met spec. 
> 
> Attachment 174109
> 
> Attachment 174110
> 
> Attachment 174111
> ...


Is that Helicopter Services Mil 17 at work there?

----------


## Scouser

Jeese, nothing like @JoshC .....Im just a city slicker who uses his to clear the road when going hunting.....

----------


## JoshC

> Is that Helicopter Services Mil 17 at work there?


It was a Boeing Vertol 107, Columbia Helicopters operated it here for a couple of years.

----------


## erniec

> Jeese, nothing like @JoshC .....Im just a city slicker who uses his to clear the road when going hunting.....
> 
> Attachment 174119


If you flogged a trolley you could wheel it around. Imagine the energy savings for yourself.

----------


## DavidGunn

Playing around with my Logosol mill...the lad was doing a project for school of making something out of timber.

----------


## DavidGunn

Had a little family get together, dragged them from under benches and other hide-e-holes, never realized just how many I owned, either that or they are breeding among themselves...I only use one these days and not often...I guess I should look at getting shot of a few.

----------


## ebf

"Chainsaw problem", what do you mean  :Psmiley: 



Husky 365 x 1, Husky 36 x 2.bits, Makita 36V DUC-353

----------


## Finnwolf

Don’t see too many Pioneers there, I gave mine to the local museum! :Grin:

----------


## zimmer

> Don’t see too many Pioneers there, I gave mine to the local museum!


My first saw was a Pioneer 2400. Quite a grunty saw for the era. No anti vibe though or if it did have it never worked. Quite a tiring saw to use vibe wise. All screws were loctited in to keep them tight. It died under a large macrocarpa crushed into a million bits. Lack of experience on my part.

I was also given a much older Pioneer. Yellow model with manual oiling and glass bowl fuel filter. I intended to use it as a go kart motor but never got the project off the ground. It too was probably better suited as a museum piece.

The 2400 was replaced by an 045AV. On a visit to the Kauri museum a few years back I saw an exact example of my 045.
I still have that saw but the motor has long since been fitted to an older Stihl BT360 auger.

----------


## scotty

Will be checking and sharpening my 026 before the weekend this morning's wind has provided firewood for next year...

----------


## Shearer

> Mil17 single rotor I thought?  That's a dual mincer obviously haha...


You are dead right. My memory is getting worse by the day .

----------


## paremata

I’ve got a couple of saws , here’s a McCulloch super pro 81 and Double eagle 80

----------


## paremata

McCulloch pro Mac 700 and Stihl 075

----------


## Micky Duck

WOW that Stihl is a thing of beauty...brings back happy memories for me.

----------


## paremata

> WOW that Stihl is a thing of beauty...brings back happy memories for me.


I’ve got a couple of 075s and 051s I’m going to build one into an 076 with a chainbrake  . I’ll dig out my 056 magnum if you want to see a pic . Macs and stihls of that era are cool old beasts .

----------


## MSL

Ive got an 056 magnum to freshen up myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paremata

> I’ve got an 056 magnum to freshen up myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s a couple of things that can be an issue with them -the bosch ignition and the clutch side bearing and seal are getting hard to find .

----------


## XR500

Here's my faithful Husky 394 with a 26 inch bar. Took 2 min 50 sec to turn this load of logs into firewood this avo :ORLY: 



The tie down strop ratchets all the logs down tight, so they don't play games with you and try and come visiting you through your visor. Half way through cutting a load I crank it up a tad, as the pile of logs often loosens up.

----------


## andyanimal31

Well there are some classic saws that have come up.
I just have cleaned out my leased shed from the last 20 odd years.
Got down to the last shelves and started finding all the saws I had been hoarding for one day repairing.
Needless to say that after been honest with myself I put them on the truck and of to the scrappy to be turned into beer vouchers!
I had 4 of my good big saws stolen a couple of years ago and put the insurance money back into my saws as that is part if how I make my living. 
I ended up with what I consider the near ultimate combination for my line of work and play.
A 220c battery stihl, a 362 stihl a 461stihl and the oh my God 880 magnum.
Still have a couple of small shindaiwas and baby stihls.
The one that gets used every day is the little battery stihl when I can get it of the mrs!
It's a wonder I still love chainsaws as should of been cured of them after having to use homelite Xl12's for weeks on end cutting scrub back in the good old days.
They were nearly as bad as the stihl 090 for vibration!
Memories!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

I didnt think you had an 880 magnum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> I didnt think you had an 880 magnum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cunny funt all right!


Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## scotty

so started on a retaining wall today cutting and laying out the logs the 026 started out life as a hedgetrimmer now identifies as a chainsaw

----------


## Jusepy

I dug the old mans Home lite XL 12 out of the shed . Holy shit , started after a full pulls . Has been sitting for the last 10+ years. The reason I put it away was the chain oiler was not working ( its a manual one ) .
So after it ran , I pulled apart the manual oiler and unblocked it , I also replace the o rings on the plunger. She is all go now and looks good beside my other saw.
Looking forward to hacking up some trees with the beast now. It has a bigger bar than my stihl chainsaw I have so will be used.

----------


## Shearer

Stihl 462, 024AV super and Ozito electric. These 3 cover all my needs. Although a single handed one might be nice :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Delphus

My stihl 063. I really need to find somewhere I can cut my own wood so I get to use this beast more often.

----------


## Marty Henry

> so started on a retaining wall today cutting and laying out the logs the 026 started out life as a hedgetrimmer now identifies as a chainsaw
> Attachment 174475
> Attachment 174476


What have you got under your lawn that needs a ventilator? A fallout shelter (-:

----------


## BruceY

Too cold to go out to the shed but I ztill have P26 Pioneer with 16" on the front, still fires up 2nd or third pull and 40 years old.....!!!!!

----------


## scotty

> What have you got under your lawn that needs a ventilator? A fallout shelter (-:


oops hope you guys can unsee that.......... :36 1 7:  :36 1 7:

----------


## scotty

nah i wish it was a bunker full of toys...... it came off the roof when reroofing got 2 more to come down yet

----------


## 257weatherby

> My stihl 063. I really need to find somewhere I can cut my own wood so I get to use this beast more often. 
> 
> Attachment 174570


Or you could just flog it to someone needing a gruntier saw with more bar....... like me.

----------


## quentin

Found the Stihl MS640, MS180, and husky electric pole saw take care of everything on a lifestyle block. Half of the big gums have been felled, and it will be a bunch more years before the rest get dropped. The MS640 will just be a decoration until then.

----------


## bluebaiter222

Anyone have a need for a Stihl 034 for parts?Got one here thats done average hours.Got wet on the Hollyford while being used as a lewis winch doing the jboat snig thing.No doubt salvageable but when I took it into the local Stihl agent to assess he just happened to have running on special the annual show day sale.The sales pitch worked & I upgraded to a larger model.Nth Canty but travelling to Sth Westland in a tortnight so could drop off along the way

----------


## Delphus

> Anyone have a need for a Stihl 034 for parts?Got one here thats done average hours.Got wet on the Hollyford while being used as a lewis winch doing the jboat snig thing.No doubt salvageable but when I took it into the local Stihl agent to assess he just happened to have running on special the annual show day sale.The sales pitch worked & I upgraded to a larger model.Nth Canty but travelling to Sth Westland in a tortnight so could drop off along the way


Sent pm

----------


## MSL

Id be keen if I could get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I can grab and bring up if it will go on plane in chainsaw case.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebaiter222

Looks like @Delphus has found a home for it.Anyone heading past Timaru from Chch in the next wee while?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

My set.



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Seventenths

Here's my two saws I currently own one being a Husky 288 and a 495 and both are awesome saws but at the moment I'm looking at upgrading to either a 572XP or 395 so in a month I'll see what I get.




Last year I ended up ringing, splitting just on 120 cubic metres of wood because I got a little carried away and there's a bit of a long story to it. Sold most of it but also gave some of it to some needy families in the community as I didn't want to see them go cold especially the kids.

My boys helping with splitting



Borrowed a mates Stihl MS 881 (121.6cc) chainsaw with a 42 inch bar to help cut up a pile of beautiful macrocarpa. The saw is a beast to use!

----------


## Micky Duck

yes them big Stihls are a thing of beauty...and are a beast all right,unreal powder.

----------


## XR500

> Here's my two saws I currently own one being a Husky 288 and a 495 and both are awesome saws but at the moment I'm looking at upgrading to either a 572XP or 395 so in a month I'll see what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I ended up ringing, splitting just on 120 cubic metres of wood because I got a little carried away and there's a bit of a long story to it. Sold most of it but also gave some of it to some needy families in the community as I didn't want to see them go cold especially the kids.
> 
> My boys helping with splitting
> 
> ...


So just the little home handyman wood splitter for you I see :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## duckdog

My two saws, MS250 and an MS500i.
Just ordered a West Coast Saws bark box for the 500i, will be interested to see how it goes.

----------


## rugerman

Nice splitter Seventenths.

----------


## Seventenths

@XR500 @rugerman

Sadly the splitter isnt mine, its a pure beast of a machine! 😎

----------


## Marty Henry

> Here's my two saws I currently own one being a Husky 288 and a 495 and both are awesome saws but at the moment I'm looking at upgrading to either a 572XP or 395 so in a month I'll see what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I ended up ringing, splitting just on 120 cubic metres of wood because I got a little carried away and there's a bit of a long story to it. Sold most of it but also gave some of it to some needy families in the community as I didn't want to see them go cold especially the kids.
> 
> My boys helping with splitting
> 
> ...


Just wait till you have to resharpen it, more teeth than a great white.

----------


## XR500

Flapper disc on an angle grinder has those whisker sharp in a giffy!

----------


## ebf

> My two saws, MS250 and an MS500i.
> Just ordered a West Coast Saws bark box for the 500i, will be interested to see how it goes.


 @duckdog, you happy with the 500i so far ? Interesting technology.

----------


## m101a1

> Flapper disc on an angle grinder has those whisker sharp in a giffy!


do tell more ,technique etc sounds interesting

----------


## 6x47

OK, finally mustered the energy to line mine up.

The old Echo is late-80s vintage. Much to my wife's disgust, I bought it at a genuine half price in Richmond when we were on holiday down in Nelson. For some strange reason, she thought a cot/pram/ etc was higher priority with the first baby due. Strange creatures..  Has done a heap of work and eventually got a bit temperamental and lost a bit of power. Given the amount of work it had done, I succumbed to a new Husky and that's been fine. A year or so after I bought the Husky, I was yapping to a guy who knew all about servicing saws. He immediately said "Betcha a carb kit will revive it" and sure enough, she's back to good health and it makes a great backup saw. I don't thrash it too much as parts are now an issue.

The 95cc Jonsered (a secondary Husky brand) I got low mileage second hand and it's been great. Usually lives with a two foot bar and that's a 3 foot one in the background which I use for the big macros on our life sentence block as well as whacking into bigger gums on my mate's place. It's also had a bit of use in a home-made chainsaw mill.

I look with itchy fingers at new/flasher models but in reality, they wouldn't do a single thing more than the current ones.

----------


## rugerman

nice  :Have A Nice Day:  I have a little echo like that but doesn't have a chain brake, so it's more of an ornament now. I might line mine up for a photo session shortly

----------


## paremata

> OK, finally mustered the energy to line mine up.
> 
> The old Echo is late-80s vintage. Much to my wife's disgust, I bought it at a genuine half price in Richmond when we were on holiday down in Nelson. For some strange reason, she thought a cot/pram/ etc was higher priority with the first baby due. Strange creatures..  Has done a heap of work and eventually got a bit temperamental and lost a bit of power. Given the amount of work it had done, I succumbed to a new Husky and that's been fine. A year or so after I bought the Husky, I was yapping to a guy who knew all about servicing saws. He immediately said "Betcha a carb kit will revive it" and sure enough, she's back to good health and it makes a great backup saw. I don't thrash it too much as parts are now an issue.
> 
> The 95cc Jonsered (a secondary Husky brand) I got low mileage second hand and it's been great. Usually lives with a two foot bar and that's a 3 foot one in the background which I use for the big macros on our life sentence block as well as whacking into bigger gums on my mate's place. It's also had a bit of use in a home-made chainsaw mill.
> 
> I look with itchy fingers at new/flasher models but in reality, they wouldn't do a single thing more than the current ones.



That jonsered is really nice, I think they were actually built with milling in mind. The 2094  and 2095 dont have  any parts in common with the husky 394 and 395 .

----------


## duckdog

> @duckdog, you happy with the 500i so far ? Interesting technology.


Had it for a year now and I'm very happy with it. 
Great power to weight ratio and just revs like a rotary. Lighter than my mates 661 and not noticeably different in performance.
For what I need as a bigger saw on the farm its perfect.

----------


## paremata

> There were certain Jonsered and Husqy models that were very close, but as far as I knew the tie up at that time was simply that both outfits got saws license-built at the same 3rd-party factory.  The Jonsered 2036 and Husky 36 shared a lot of parts and were very similar but not identical for exampe.  Was it Poulan that was the other saw that shared a lot of similar bits?  Can't recall...


The 340, 345 and 350 series saws have a Jred equivalent, so do the 346,351,353 , the 357 and 359 do  too the 365,371 and 372  also the 385 and 390 . I think the last jonsered design was the 2051 , 2054 2055 series and they had some Husqvarna influence . I had the 2055 ,  were pretty good saws but the hard to find one with an oil tank that doesn’t leak

----------


## Mitchael

i dont have any pictures handy, but i do have a short video- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl66OO2c0wg
i have a pro mac 10-10s, pro mac 700 and a stihl 032av+quickstop that all run fine and dandy. I also own a husky 385xp which is not in that video

----------


## paremata

> Yeah, there's a Poulan series that were functionally identical to several of those - the 2036/36 series and a couple of others.  Whatever factory built the Poulan saws was responsible for those others too, but as far as I can tell there wasn't any of the commercial split case saws in the mix...


Those Poulans are also sold as McCullochs husky’s and Jreds , outside of that they don’t really build any saws with the Poulan name . Shame because the last pro saws they made like the 655bp were awesome saws .

----------


## MSL

> @m101a1, no special technique.  Just a cordless grinder fitted with a 100 or thereabouts flapper disc (set the grit according to the hardness of the metal).  Harder metal like the 500 series bisalloy or hardtex whatevers will need a more aggro grit otherwise you'll be there forever and will run out of batteries.
> 
> Once you've got the right grit size selected on your flap disc, just run it up and down the edge at the right angle without a lot of pressure (let the disc to the work).  Really controllable and easy to get a really decent tool edge.  Double bevel edges, whatever you need...  
> 
> I have a nail on the wall, and do the ride on blades a couple of times a season so the load doesn't get too high on the rideon's engine and driveline.  Once each blade is tickled up I hang em on the nail and see where they settle, if they are totally on the piss I take another lick off the low side and try again.  Normally only a couple and they balance up fine.  Really does make a difference (until the missus tries to mow dirt and avo stones...).


I reckon he thought @XR500 was referring to sharpening a chainsaw chain with a flap disc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Just wait till you have to resharpen it, more teeth than a great white.



Only 24 teeth on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Itll get a full comp chain at some point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## m101a1

> I reckon he thought @XR500 was referring to sharpening a chainsaw chain with a flap disc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


correct just looking for easier way on chainsaw

----------


## rugerman

Someone posted this a while back. I haven't bought one yet but they do look pretty handy. I seem to quite often sharpen one side a bit more than the other when I do them by hand.
https://www.timberlinesharpener.com/...04083251953125




> correct just looking for easier way on chainsaw

----------


## Marty Henry

> Only 24 teeth on this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a skip tooth rip chain for the big bar but that's only one on one off. I take it that's a granberg chain, how much does that slow the cut? My skip doesn't seem to make much difference but the saw runs easier and the cut a bit smoother. I think granberg y also used to make a half tooth one.

----------


## XR500

No, not porn. Here's a double ender in action :Wink:

----------


## 6x47

Speaking of files, I succumbed to a pack of 12 .325s off Ali a while ago. Bloody cheap and I wasn't expecting much but they are easily as good as anything else I've ever bought. If anything, they held their edge longer!

-- just had a look, this seems to be them. Bit more expensive though at ~$1.50 each delivered incl GST

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...70549850%22%7D

----------


## MSL

> I've got a skip tooth rip chain for the big bar but that's only one on one off. I take it that's a granberg chain, how much does that slow the cut? My skip doesn't seem to make much difference but the saw runs easier and the cut a bit smoother. I think granberg y also used to make a half tooth one.


Its Oregon 27RX super skip.  Cuts as fast as any when slabbing, which is the only time its used obviously.  Saw runs fast and doesnt get bogged down, and holds its edge really well.  When it does need a touch up, its a quick job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

I must look into one as a backup mind you my bars a puny 47 inches that must be 56.

----------


## hotbarrels

Clearly this thread needs a little more "sassiness" .........

Enter the Sachs-Dolmar PS-52 and its little helper the 221 TH.  I also have an older version of the PS-52 with a different handle and ant-vibration assembly but it is currently awaiting new vibration isolators so the handle is off it.

----------


## MSL

> I must look into one as a backup mind you my bars a puny 47 inches that must be 56.


60, have 72 also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

And another double ender: this time splitting two ways :Wink: 



And 15 minutes later:



With 5 days of sunshine ahead, may get quite a bit of this done :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

> No, not porn. Here's a double ender in action 
> 
> Attachment 175628


used a similar set up with two 066 STIHLS on end of 6 foot bar...Roger Larsen from Ratehi owned it and we used to slab rimu in bush and get flitches at 750kgs then fly out under a jetranger...was fun times...and a good way to take out the old trees without leaving a huge scar on landscape...most of those trees had been left as in too hard basket to get wire rope down to...bluffs no problem to a whirlybird.

----------


## ebf

> Old man's Echo 302... I think it still goes. Might have a play tomorrow...


Very cool to see some pre health-and-safety saws  :Thumbsup: 

You'd probably enjoy watching a guy on YouTube - Buckin' Billy Ray Smith, he has a couple of vids with some beefy McCullochs

----------


## paremata

@ebf , big fan of Buckin Billy Ray . I think he was on the latest series of axmen . 
McCulloch 1-51 and stihl 066 with sugi hara bar

----------


## Pauli

Echo CS-900ESL I inherited from my father-in-law when he passed away 24 years ago. It weighs a tonne but has plenty of grunt. I just used it to tidy up a stump in all this lockdown busyness...



Father-in-law was a tough old bugger. He was still cutting his own firewood up until his passing at 72. He might have even purchased this new as I have the original owner's manual.

----------


## andyanimal31

> used a similar set up with two 066 STIHLS on end of 6 foot bar...Roger Larsen from Ratehi owned it and we used to slab rimu in bush and get flitches at 750kgs then fly out under a jetranger...was fun times...and a good way to take out the old trees without leaving a huge scar on landscape...most of those trees had been left as in too hard basket to get wire rope down to...bluffs no problem to a whirlybird.


He was a good mate of mine Roger.still miss the bugger. 
I'm now living next door to where his family farm was.
I look across the river and see all the country he logged.
He was a go hard sort of a fella!


Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

Rog taught me a hell of a lot...I miss him too bud.

----------


## Micky Duck

and finally
my family

----------


## Micky Duck

I used the wee 261 to drop and limb up plumb tree in section...my good wife used the 025 drop saw set up to convert them limbs into pile of firewood......man it makes life easy when you have a helper working alongside you.

----------


## Sako85



----------


## Bushline

Help me out, was set on getting a good wood saw, stihl 500i. 
Used a husky 562xp today and started to doubt myself???

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Help me out, was set on getting a good wood saw, stihl 500i. 
> Used a husky 562xp today and started to doubt myself???


Not surprising really 

The husky is the better machine for the casual user in firewood, once you go up in CC rating it takes an experienced mind with technique and muscle to match to realise any increase that a larger saw brings to the table.

----------


## ebf

@Sako85

great to see someone using mitt, should be standard issue equipment

----------


## Bushline

> Not surprising really 
> 
> The husky is the better machine for the casual user in firewood, once you go up in CC rating it takes an experienced mind with technique and muscle to match to realise any increase that a larger saw brings to the table.
> 
> 
> Attachment 177784


Had a stihl 660 running today as well, just surprised the husky was so close on its heels. 
Seemed to rev way higher than all the stihls as well. 
All had new chains.

----------


## MSL

> @Sako85
> 
> great to see someone using mitt, should be standard issue equipment


Why do you think it should be standard issue equipment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

> Why do you think it should be standard issue equipment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in event of major kickback,you will throw hands up to protect your face...with mitt on the worst can happen,saw will go up n over top and may hit you in back,hopefully chain stopped by now..VS chop your face in half

----------


## MSL

Does the mitt lock your hand to the handle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

> Why do you think it should be standard issue equipment?


It keeps your left hand where it is supposed to be on a chainsaw.... 

A mitt pretty much gives the chain break mechanism the best chance of working in case of kickback. The guy who taught me felling had 30 years of experience in forestry and siviculture, he would not let anyone touch a saw without a mitt. It's just something that stuck with me.

----------


## Marty Henry

Not lock it but it means your hand can't easily slip off the handle, it also providesprotection from pointy twigs and things

----------


## MSL

How does it keep your hand where it is supposed to be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

because your hand is inside it...so cant readily come out without you wanting it too.

----------


## ebf

> How does it keep your hand where it is supposed to be?


The mitt is attached to the handle. It is tied to the chainsaw handle using a cord that is wrapped around the handle several times. Your hand goes into the mitt. The mitt is made from leather, so is naturally "grippy". 

If installed on the handle correctly (not too tight), the mitt can slide along the handle, so that you can use it in both vertical and horizontal cuts.

----------


## tiroahunta

> @Sako85
> 
> great to see someone using mitt, should be standard issue equipment


Legal requirement for a commercial chainsaw operator. Mitt, helmet, eye pro, eat pro, chaps/pants and safety boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dale

This is my 661c I’ve had for a while. Don’t get out to use it much but I did run a 044 and 066 also just for firewood and extra power.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Eat pro ?  What ,like no pies before work ( reflux is hard to work with ) .


Typo. ear pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

SATURDAY....took Wife n Daughter with me to deal with downed gumtree...knew it would be close to trailerload...3.8cube....
started with 20" bar on 251 and took limbs off at 7 foot lengths,they went on bottom of trailer,everything down to inch thick.... then swapped chain to normal one now away for muddy crusted stuff.the difference in cutting speed was unreal...cut main clean trunk right up to 20" then broke out the bigger saw..HOLY SMOKE...it was like a light saber by comparison.....talk about EAT the wood.....last cut was right on 26" trailer was chocker,5 rings in terranno...3 left in paddock for farmer to collect with tractor next time he goes past.
got home and split half the rings...next morning split the rest...then used the old 025 in drop saw set up and dealt to the branches.....
all three saws worked ideal in thier niche.....

----------


## Bushline

> SATURDAY....took Wife n Daughter with me to deal with downed gumtree...knew it would be close to trailerload...3.8cube....
> started with 20" bar on 251 and took limbs off at 7 foot lengths,they went on bottom of trailer,everything down to inch thick.... then swapped chain to normal one now away for muddy crusted stuff.the difference in cutting speed was unreal...cut main clean trunk right up to 20" then broke out the bigger saw..HOLY SMOKE...it was like a light saber by comparison.....talk about EAT the wood.....last cut was right on 26" trailer was chocker,5 rings in terranno...3 left in paddock for farmer to collect with tractor next time he goes past.
> got home and split half the rings...next morning split the rest...then used the old 025 in drop saw set up and dealt to the branches.....
> all three saws worked ideal in thier niche.....


So if money wasnt an issue? 
Just go buy a 661 if skills allow? 
Ive done a few years with saws but nothing that big. 
Have arborist friends to help with training. 
Cheers

----------


## Bushline

Also greatly appreciate the advice of anyone who has a terranno! Still miss mine!!

----------


## Micky Duck

I couldve bought a 661 for another $100 when puchased my one the next size down......weighing it up I believe I made the right call..... dont get me wrong I love using a 661 and the 084 I used the other month still gives me a hard on thinking about it....but in reality I dont do enough really big timber to justify it and for smaller logs,less weight to handle,lift is advantage and will be more so as I get older.

----------


## McNotty

395XP for the win. Thats a 42” bar. Was a bloody shame to see that tree go, but neighbour wanted it gone.  We’ve just bought a couple brand new ones for the firewood side business. Heard the new ones are coming out but we just can’t go away from the tried and true. 
Still got the original 066 Magnum which still goes like a dream.

----------


## McNotty

> Legal requirement for a commercial chainsaw operator. Mitt, helmet, eye pro, eat pro, chaps/pants and safety boots. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll always remember the demonstration shown to us at the training station I was at in the bay. Training manager got us first years together and wired a big mutton dog tucker leg onto a chopping block. It would’ve been the thickness of a youth human thigh at the fattest past. Asked us all how long we thought it would take to cut through with chainsaw. Few of us piped up, 3 secs, 5 secs, etc. 
He cranked up the saw and at full revs dropped it down onto leg. Less than half a second and it was into the block. Bloody good eye opener for us young fellas. It was only an 038 if I remember right.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Attachment 177910
> Attachment 177911
> Attachment 177912
> 
> 395XP for the win. Thats a 42 bar. Was a bloody shame to see that tree go, but neighbour wanted it gone.  Weve just bought a couple brand new ones for the firewood side business. Heard the new ones are coming out but we just cant go away from the tried and true. 
> Still got the original 066 Magnum which still goes like a dream.


In your second photo is that regrowth sprouting from the stump😊

----------


## McNotty

Haha that’s my brothers regrowth.  Doing what I think more kids need to do these days. Get out and about. Plus what kid doesn’t love a big bonfire at the end. Hard to beat tin foil wrapped spuds with butter in the embers and chasing the odd unfortunate scorched possum round.

----------


## Seventenths

> I have seen a chainsaw injury happen and did the 1st aid thing , guy was up a tree some distance away and just as I was thinking he was a dumb arse he lost his footing and put the saw ( small ,  14"bar ) into his left fore arm. Never did find out how he got on ( didn't get my T shirt back either ).
> They gotta be about the most dangerous thing around , the potential for disaster is enormous and some peeps are way to casual about them .


Yep, the wounds can be terrible as they dont cut into flesh, they rip and tear. 
The wounds need to be thoroughly cleaned and theres a terrible scar.

A young fella here in our town  got kick back and a permanent scar down his face. He wished he was wearing a helmet with shield which is something I have at the back of my mind when the saws come out

----------


## mace08



----------


## Seventenths

Finally did it just added a Husqvarna 572 XP to the stable.

Itll be a week or two before I get to use it properly but first impressions are good

----------


## scoped

> Attachment 177961


Nice, i also have the ozito and 291 - but with the 20in bar.

The ozito has done a heap of work. No doubt the best value for money tool i have for this work.

----------


## norsk

> One of the problems isn't so much tearing, but they cut a 5mm wide slot.  No clean edges to heal...  Also they jam bacteria laden crap into the cut - all the gum and chip dust from the logs.  Especially bad if the saw has been used on something with 'toxic' properties although all timber dust is bad for delayed healing.  I currently don't have a functioning face shield, the previous one got loaned and true to form the prick never gave it back.  I need to order another before my next mission...


Face sheild wont stop a kick back, check that your chain brake is functioning before you use the saw.

They should work both by direct manipulation of the brake handle, as well as via inertia.

To check the inertia function ,hold the saw over a stump from about waist high,remove your left hand from the side handle while holding onto the rear handle let the saw fall down so the bar tip strikes the stump. If the brake activates its all good.

The brake bands can snap, the brake linkage wears out, pins fall out etc. It only takes 30 seconds to check function but it could save your life.

----------


## Micky Duck

didnt know about that one Norsk.....

my wee stihl has neat function..if the left hand opens,the piece opposite trigger lifts and also activates chain brake...the bit that sticks out top of handle...that alway has had to be pushed for trigger to work now has 2nd function...its plurry handy as chain stops straight away and doesnt roll around at idle ...it cant move untill handle is squeazed.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Nice, i also have the ozito and 291 - but with the 20in bar.
> 
> The ozito has done a heap of work. No doubt the best value for money tool i have for this work.


The Ozito run rich from the factory 

Remove the metal backfire guard from the carb and the grey air filter sock 

The white filter still works perfectly and airflow is much improved

You notice a climb in clean rpm and more power/torque, the increase makes what little power there is that much more usable

----------


## 6x47

Had a lucky escape with my 2095 the other day. Managed to snap the pull cord so took it into a good Hastings saw shop. Wasn't just the cord- they discovered the ? pulley was split and no spares available in NZ. One was spotted in the US but we all know the delays and costs in that option..  Anyway, the tech worked out an equivalent part from something other than a chainsaw would work with a very minor mod. She's all sweet again now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

251sc......up dated model from the 025   on my bench saw set up.

----------


## 6x47

> .. Those little aborist jobbies are a good excuse for complacency to creep in, they really don't have the control factor that the standard saws have with the hand spacing further apart.


and they're LOUD, well at least the Stihl one I saw in action was. Seem to have extra grunt compared to similar displacement std saws.

----------


## mace08

> The Ozito run rich from the factory 
> 
> Remove the metal backfire guard from the carb and the grey air filter sock 
> 
> The white filter still works perfectly and airflow is much improved
> 
> You notice a climb in clean rpm and more power/torque, the increase makes what little power there is that much more usable


Did this this afternoon, really wakes it up. I'm pretty impressed with it as a saw, I got it for my wife to use in the garden but I certainly don't hesitate to grab it

----------


## 257weatherby

Wanted to be out hunting today, but no, winter is coming..... and about a hundred willows to be dealt to.

----------


## MSL

> Wanted to be out hunting today, but no, winter is coming..... and about a hundred willows to be dealt to.
> Attachment 180319


Good to see that poor 575 finally getting some use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Pretty amazing stuff alright. It will grow into the ground if ya leave it lying on it. Want another willow tree just cut a branch and push it into the ground. The stock love it for its' painkilling abilities

----------


## MSL

> That's willow for you.  Needs to be treated with care that stuff, otherwise it's disprin wood...  Ye olde cricket bat was last growing something like 10 years before it's sent to the factory - long lead time!


Better off turning it into black powder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

The big Husky on the job again today


And then some locals got curious and annoying, wound up with about 30 of the bloody things before I knocked off. Had to check I didn't have a couple of them in my pockets before I left!


Going to be shit every where I'm working tomorrow goddamit!

----------


## McNotty

RIP Husky.  No one hurt apart from a bit of pride.

----------


## m101a1

> RIP Husky.  No one hurt apart from a bit of pride. 
> Attachment 184906


swedish grenade

----------


## Marty Henry

Looks like the tree had a bit of revenge.

----------


## 257weatherby

Backed over it with the truck maybe?

----------


## MSL

Stihl 056 magnum

Hasnt been running for 20 years

Needs a piston so far as I can see.  Will split the case, and check the bearings and seals.
Replaced the crank on an 046 stihl last weekend after it was broken 15-20 years ago.  Thats a saw thats as good as any available today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

dropped a tree on it ?
At least you can salvage the bar and chain ?
I was delimbing a willow a while back and it rolled over and tried pushing my 570 into the ground. Lucky I could dig and cut it out and it was still ok. A good reminder for me to put all my shit well out of way when using another saw.




> RIP Husky.  No one hurt apart from a bit of pride. 
> Attachment 184906

----------


## paremata

> Stihl 056 magnum
> 
> Hasn’t been running for 20 years
> 
> Needs a piston so far as I can see.  Will split the case, and check the bearings and seals.
> Replaced the crank on an 046 stihl last weekend after it was broken 15-20 years ago.  That’s a saw that’s as good as any available today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favourite saw, looking forward to seeing the finished product

----------


## MSL

> My favourite saw, looking forward to seeing the finished product


The 056 magnum?  Ive also got two 084s coming together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

do stop it,I will start drooling on keyboard.....got to use an 084 and was VERY impressed indeed.

----------


## paremata

> The 056 magnum?  I’ve also got two 084’s coming together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep , love those old beasts. I have a 084 I need to rebuild too

----------


## McNotty

> Holy Shit....what happened there????
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Assisted fall, bar got pinched. Wasnt safe for faller to stick around by that stage.  Machine gave it a push and unfortunately it came down on saw.

----------


## zimmer

My first saw, a Pioneer, was destroyed in a similar manner. Dropping a shitty big old mac (widow maker). Started to topple, bar pinched, stepped back clear, tree twisted and saw actually fell free on LHS side of trunk, tree toppled completely but rolled to the left totally crushing my saw. And any niceties of releasing the powerhead just didn't come into it, there just wasn't time.

Totally caused by my inexperience at the time. 
Never ever got myself in that situation again and we did a lot of old man macs over the years.

Pretty pissed with myself at the time but went into town and bought my first new Stihl (045AV). 100 times better saw and never looked back.

The motor from the 045 is still going but many years ago fitted to an early model 2 man BT360 post hole borer. That borer will go thru anything, including our district underground telephone cable. :-(

----------


## zimmer

> Whoah there......way over my head but genuinely interested. Can you explain to/for the uninitiated/uninformed.....???
> Pictures would be good if you had any.....
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Generally someone you may need to do or can do if you get pinched typically crosscutting (although it obviously can happen at the felling stage) and don't have a backup up saw. You can get the motor free before giving the trunk a nudge with a tractor or bully to free the bar.

----------


## Marty Henry

> do stop it,I will start drooling on keyboard.....got to use an 084 and was VERY impressed indeed.


Just had a good clean and sharpen before going back in the mill. Running skip tooth for the first time I must say I'm impressed.

----------


## MSL

> Just had a good clean and sharpen before going back in the mill. Running skip tooth for the first time I must say I'm impressed.


What make chain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Stihl but Oregon, granberg, and probably a few others do it

----------


## outlander

> The Ozito run rich from the factory 
> 
> Remove the metal backfire guard from the carb and the grey air filter sock 
> 
> The white filter still works perfectly and airflow is much improved
> 
> You notice a climb in clean rpm and more power/torque, the increase makes what little power there is that much more usable


Tried your Ozito mod this arvo. Very impressed, revs harder and sounds the business. Thanks.

----------


## MSL

> Stihl but Oregon, granberg, and probably a few others do it


I got a 100ft roll of the Oregon 27RX. It works so well, and so few teeth to sharpen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Not only that but the saw runs better with less load and it seems to clear better. Mind you this is Japanese cedar so it's not really hard. Once this is finished there's a black locust acacia which I'm certain will be a better test.

----------


## Marty Henry

I've got a small outboard clutch oleo Mac that's due for a sharpen if I remember I'll photograph it

----------


## XR500

Yes, sad but true, occasionally we'll have a destination fucked!  moment :XD: 



I wondered what the wife was doing up on the ridge dancing about like a mad woman :Zomg: 

Turns out she was trying to tell me I was about to run over my favorite chainsaw :XD:

----------


## MSL

> Yes, sad but true, occasionally we'll have a destination fucked!  moment
> 
> Attachment 184987
> 
> I wondered what the wife was doing up on the ridge dancing about like a mad woman
> 
> Turns out she was trying to tell me I was about to run over my favorite chainsaw


A couple of useful spares there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

New fencing/gardening/throw it in the back of the truck saw

----------


## rugerman

Doesn't look too flat considering. Just turn it up the other way and go over it again to straighten it out  :Have A Nice Day:  




> Yes, sad but true, occasionally we'll have a destination fucked!  moment
> 
> Attachment 184987
> 
> I wondered what the wife was doing up on the ridge dancing about like a mad woman
> 
> Turns out she was trying to tell me I was about to run over my favorite chainsaw

----------


## XR500

Now you are an ideas man! :Pacman:

----------


## outlander

> A lot of saws are improved by removing the spark screen, increasing the throughput of exhaust gas tends to pull more fresh air/fuel mix into the cylinder allowing the saw to produce a bit more go and 'breathe better'.  On the downside the saw can 'loose' a little fresh air/fuel mix straight out the exhaust without being burnt in the cylinder which the Californians and the Europeans are deeply, personally offended by for environmental reasons.  I'll hand over to Greta now...


Greta I can handle, it's the show pony that puts the willies up me.

----------


## outlander

> Yes, sad but true, occasionally we'll have a destination fucked!  moment
> 
> Attachment 184987
> 
> I wondered what the wife was doing up on the ridge dancing about like a mad woman
> 
> Turns out she was trying to tell me I was about to run over my favorite chainsaw


A mere flesh wound. Take more than a dozer to kill a Husky.

----------


## Marty Henry

Hopefully this explains the difference between inboard and outboard clutches Phil_H

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 184998
> New fencing/gardening/throw it in the back of the truck saw


Great buying, I bought the same this past winter. Manuka saw when out at the huts, either on the quad or truck.

----------


## paremata

> Hopefully this explains the difference between inboard and outboard clutches Phil_H


Stihl had them from the 024/034/064084 onwards, husqvarna were later to the inboard clutch party. I don't know firsthand because I've never done any milling but apparently an outboard clutch is preferred by some people for milling , the theory being it transfers some heat out of the crankcase on long sustained cuts at full power. I think theres a bit of wishful thinking there but like I said I've never milled.

----------


## zimmer

Inboard clutch is easier to change a worn outboard sprocket too. The Stihl can be an arse to undo the clutch nut. Brute force. Yeah I know, a piece of rope fed into the spark plug hole. I just use the plug that came with each saw I bought but the nut is hideously tight sometimes. Message to self, remember to turn in the correct direction.

----------


## MSL

Before and after of the 046




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

much betterer...thankyou for tidying her up......

----------


## paremata

> I gotta 044 crank and buggered piston here - I think they are the same part number and the piston is the bit that's different?


Pretty sure the 046 is slightly wider, crank wont swap. The chainbrake handles definitely don't swap because the crankcase on the 046/460 is wider than the 044/440

----------


## MSL

If youre donating parts?  I have a number of 044s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Pretty sure the 046 is slightly wider, crank wont swap. The chainbrake handles definitely don't swap because the crankcase on the 046/460 is wider than the 044/440


Im hoping that the bearings/seals are common between them, as Ive ended up with a spare set for the 046


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

A recent shift has seen my chainsaw family get together.



My 1958 Series 1 Solo Rex 125cc saw got a clean up. Had it running for the first time in 10-12yrs, which would have woken the dead in my local suburbia. She sure is loud & proud. My father bought this saw in about 1959-1960 from what I can find in history and was used right up until the early 80's. The big Canterbury wind of 1st Aug '75 gave it plenty of work on the farm, with tall pines & blue gums down everywhere. Love it with all it's noise & nostalgia.

----------


## zimmer

Love the old Solo. Thanks for showing. Disgusted by the area tidiness..

Did you work the old girl?

----------


## Mathias

> Love the old Solo. Thanks for showing. Disgusted by the area tidiness..
> 
> Did you work the old girl?


Near new house = near new workshop in garage  :Wink:  
Only gave her a short run today, no load. I have done many hours in the past with it on the farm as a younger fella, maybe the cause of part of my hearing loss too!

----------


## Micky Duck

wow.....that thing looks awesome,125cc is getting up there with the big saws around today....  lovely tidy bench..we are all just jealous.

----------


## paremata

> A recent shift has seen my chainsaw family get together.
> 
> Attachment 185693
> 
> My 1958 Series 1 Solo Rex 125cc saw got a clean up. Had it running for the first time in 10-12yrs, which would have woken the dead in my local suburbia. She sure is loud & proud. My father bought this saw in about 1959-1960 from what I can find in history and was used right up until the early 80's. The big Canterbury wind of 1st Aug '75 gave it plenty of work on the farm, with tall pines & blue gums down everywhere. Love it with all it's noise & nostalgia. 
> 
> Attachment 185694
> Attachment 185695


Love the Solo, my holy grail saw is a Solo 611 which is a 100 cc twin




Or the Dolmar kms 4 wankel

----------


## outlander

> Love the Solo, my holy grail saw is a Solo 611 which is a 100 cc twin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Dolmar kms 4 wankel


Sounds beaut, exactly like a Yamaha 100cc twin bike from the 60's at idle.

----------


## MSL

New bar on the 046, and a new shindaiwa pro saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> New bar on the 046, and a new shindaiwa pro saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had both, you can't go wrong.
Pretty well much my stable of brands!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Had both, you can't go wrong.
> Pretty well much my stable of brands!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk


The shidaiwa is a real little grunter, and the cannon bar is very nice, the best bar, bar none as their slogan goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

spet week at my elderly parents place. Dad said my old saw wont start,cant get it to turn over....I picked it up,checked fuel,gave slow pull on cord till she moved then started it up and proceeded to carve up log,refueled and did same again...sitting for years in shed with fuel mixed with car motor oil possibly hasnt done her any good but it stihl cuts very well...so the old boy is going to courier down to me to live out its life with all the others in my stable.it was purchased for me about 35-36 years ago...will be hard case to have both an 025 and 026 in the stable. must look up the specs.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> A recent shift has seen my chainsaw family get together.
> 
> Attachment 185693
> 
> My 1958 Series 1 Solo Rex 125cc saw got a clean up. Had it running for the first time in 10-12yrs, which would have woken the dead in my local suburbia. She sure is loud & proud. My father bought this saw in about 1959-1960 from what I can find in history and was used right up until the early 80's. The big Canterbury wind of 1st Aug '75 gave it plenty of work on the farm, with tall pines & blue gums down everywhere. Love it with all it's noise & nostalgia. 
> 
> Attachment 185694
> Attachment 185695


 @Mathias you'll grow to love that wee 120

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias you'll grow to love that wee 120


Yeah, I've done a bit with it already and liking its size.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## silentscope

Handy for clearing the viewing platform.

----------


## Marty Henry

> spet week at my elderly parents place. Dad said my old saw wont start,cant get it to turn over....I picked it up,checked fuel,gave slow pull on cord till she moved then started it up and proceeded to carve up log,refueled and did same again...sitting for years in shed with fuel mixed with car motor oil possibly hasnt done her any good but it stihl cuts very well...so the old boy is going to courier down to me to live out its life with all the others in my stable.it was purchased for me about 35-36 years ago...will be hard case to have both an 025 and 026 in the stable. must look up the specs.


Probably leaded petrol as well, it didn't seem to go off like the unleaded stuff

----------


## Marty Henry

> Attachment 193306
> Handy for clearing the viewing platform.


If it's electric it won't bring in any stags, in the past I've had stags roaring back at me while fencing using a petrol saw and auger

----------


## silentscope

> If it's electric it won't bring in any stags, in the past I've had stags roaring back at me while fencing using a petrol saw and auger


i have heard story's about stags coming in to check out whos making all the noise, i imagine it would be quite a surprise when it happens haha

----------


## 7mmwsm

> The mitt is attached to the handle. It is tied to the chainsaw handle using a cord that is wrapped around the handle several times. Your hand goes into the mitt. The mitt is made from leather, so is naturally "grippy". 
> 
> If installed on the handle correctly (not too tight), the mitt can slide along the handle, so that you can use it in both vertical and horizontal cuts.


And it makes your thumb wrap around the handle.
Makes me cringe when I see people use a saw with their thumb on top of the handle parallel to their fingers. Saw kicks and they are relying on finger pressure to keep their hand on the handle.
With their thumb apposing fingers, the handle needs to practically dislocate the thumb to get away.

----------


## MSL

Late last year I dug this old girl out of my fathers shed, where theres 20 or so old saws from his native logging days.
This 056 magnum hasnt run for around 25 years, due to a seized piston.
I started with a hiss and a roar, tearing it down and cleaning it up.
I ordered new crank bearings, a gasket set, new piston, and a new rubber handle mount.
Got the parts, then the whole lot sat on my bench for a year.



So last night just before 9pm, I headed up to the shed, my enthusiasm ignited by a successful bore honing job I had done earlier in the day on another saw.
So that is what I started with, honing the bore of this saw.  It came up very nice, with just minor historic scoring.  
Anyone who has rebuilt any of the professional grade saws will know, they are made to be rebuilt.  There are maybe four different types of screw, and their home on the saw is usually very obvious.
Late last night, the only thing left to do, was cut a new gasket for the oil pump, and fit the outboard clutch.
So after work this arvo, I did those last bits, and pulled it over a few times with the switch in the off position.  Then maybe 20 pulls with the choke on, and she fired.  Choke off, two more pulls and it roared into life.  This is the third saw Ive resurrected from fathers shed in the last couple years, and hes always pretty chuffed to see them running again.  


Some people like to repaint them, and fit new covers etc, but I like a bit of character.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paremata

> Late last year I dug this old girl out of my fathers shed, where there’s 20 or so old saws from his native logging days.
> This 056 magnum hasn’t run for around 25 years, due to a seized piston.
> I started with a hiss and a roar, tearing it down and cleaning it up.
> I ordered new crank bearings, a gasket set, new piston, and a new rubber handle mount.
> Got the parts, then the whole lot sat on my bench for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> So last night just before 9pm, I headed up to the shed, my enthusiasm ignited by a successful bore honing job I had done earlier in the day on another saw.
> ...


How did you get on tracking down a clutch side bearing and seal?  My 056 is one of my favourite saws

----------


## MSL

Got the seals and gaskets in a blister pack from Terry in Taranaki, aswell as the two bearings.  The clutch side bearing was quite different to mine, in that it carried a circlip on the outer case, where the one in the saw relied on a circlip in the case.  I didnt end up using anything other than the head gasket and new piston.  Everything else, I decided was actually not bad.

----------


## paremata

> Got the seals and gaskets in a blister pack from Terry in Taranaki, aswell as the two bearings.  The clutch side bearing was quite different to mine, in that it carried a circlip on the outer case, where the one in the saw relied on a circlip in the case.  I didn’t end up using anything other than the head gasket and new piston.  Everything else, I decided was actually not bad.


I think there was a change part way through that series. they also have 2 different types of ignition . These guys are good for hard to find Stihl parts  if Terry doesn't stock  them https://shop.saegenspezi.de/spare-pa.../045-AV-056-AV

----------


## Micky Duck

> Late last year I dug this old girl out of my fathers shed, where there’s 20 or so old saws from his native logging days.
> This 056 magnum hasn’t run for around 25 years, due to a seized piston.
> I started with a hiss and a roar, tearing it down and cleaning it up.
> I ordered new crank bearings, a gasket set, new piston, and a new rubber handle mount.
> Got the parts, then the whole lot sat on my bench for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> So last night just before 9pm, I headed up to the shed, my enthusiasm ignited by a successful bore honing job I had done earlier in the day on another saw.
> ...


I learnt to use a saw,with one just like that...brings a tear to my eye to see such a wonderful old gal back up and running/roaring.....still pisses me off how I got dicked out of the one I had....

----------


## andyanimal31

> And it makes your thumb wrap around the handle.
> Makes me cringe when I see people use a saw with their thumb on top of the handle parallel to their fingers. Saw kicks and they are relying on finger pressure to keep their hand on the handle.
> With their thumb apposing fingers, the handle needs to practically dislocate the thumb to get away.


When I'm training chainsaw use if I see anyone doing that they get a wrap over the knuckles.
I explain to them I'm saving them from themselves!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Used 3/4 of a tank of electric. Grunty.

----------


## Barefoot

> Used 3/4 of a tank of electric. Grunty.


Is that the MSA 220?
Picked one up for work yesterday for some light road lining work.

----------


## MSL

A few more projects


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Is that the MSA 220?
> Picked one up for work yesterday for some light road lining work.


MSA220C

----------


## 7mmsaum

@MSL

I have gives some of those exact model saws to outdoorpower in Hastings 

If you need any bits give Matt a ring and tell him I sent you 

You would most likely get them sent to you for the courier fee

----------


## MSL

024 super and 044? Ill have a dig through and see what Ive got and Havnt got


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

The 044 the one with the red switch on the right?  Bet that's an early one!

----------


## MSL

> The 044 the one with the red switch on the right?  Bet that's an early one!


Yes, just like this onehttps://www.ebay.com/itm/264658413806

The 044 is a favourite, great all round 70cc saw.
I carry an 046 on my ute daily, which is the same saw but bored out to 77cc.

----------


## No.3

Yep, good saw - done a fair bit of time on them.  I currently have a 361, rate it higher for the work I have now than the 044's but it's purely down to the bulk/weight and I reckon it spins a bit quicker.  Basically I don't have the need for anything longer than a 22" bar so the 60cc does it well.  I got rid of the 660 for that reason, just too bloody heavy for a firewood and avo pruning saw where you are having to prune around kicks and knees in the timber and when the 361 came up (brand new private import) I hopped on it literally and haven't looked back.

Although, I have just spent a bit on an adult jigsaw 460 that needs reassembling with a new jug and piston (supplied with all bits apparently) - a little project while I'm between work.  Dunno what I'll do with it once it's done and running!

----------


## crewe2

got my ms462c forsale in the buy sell swap if anyones after a good saw

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ



----------


## quentin

> 


Fantastic little saw. Managed to wear out a few chains and 1 bar on mine so far. Best addition I found was steel spikes, as I wore the plastic ones down until they were flat. Got mine from Aliexpress - just work fine.

----------


## quentin

MS180, MS500i, and MS640.

640 was running a bit rough, so bought the 500i just in case it died. Haven't touched the 640 since - the 500i is a beast of a saw. Have a 22" bar on it for most duties, and a 28" bar for the occasional bigger jobs.

----------


## Shearer

We have the 500i's at work. They are an awesome saw.

----------


## andyanimal31

I'm gutted as had my saws stolen just before the 500i came out.
Ended up with a 220c a 362 a 461 and 880m.
I'm so close to just buying one because I can but holding myself back!
I now struggle to be allowed to take the 220 away to work as the Mrs thinks she owns it now.
I had to get my old faithfull 021 going again!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> I'm gutted as had my saws stolen just before the 500i came out.
> Ended up with a 220c a 362 a 461 and 880m.
> I'm so close to just buying one because I can but holding myself back!
> I now struggle to be allowed to take the 220 away to work as the Mrs thinks she owns it now.
> I had to get my old faithfull 021 going again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Found a photo of the orange and white ones.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## McNotty

> I'm gutted as had my saws stolen just before the 500i came out.
> Ended up with a 220c a 362 a 461 and 880m.
> I'm so close to just buying one because I can but holding myself back!
> I now struggle to be allowed to take the 220 away to work as the Mrs thinks she owns it now.
> I had to get my old faithfull 021 going again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Not that it really needs it, but if you ever get the chance to have a play with a worked 500i, itll blow your mind. 
Ported, polished, air filter mod, bark box etc, they are a beast. Not really a thing in this country but in the states, not many timber guys run stock saws. 
Theres a guy in NZ now doing the work.

----------


## XR500

> Not that it really needs it, but if you ever get the chance to have a play with a worked 500i, it’ll blow your mind. 
> Ported, polished, air filter mod, bark box etc, they are a beast. Not really a thing in this country but in the states, not many timber guys run stock saws. 
> There’s a guy in NZ now doing the work.


There's a young Kiwi forestry guy running a YT channel that did a review on those worked 500i's. Life of a Bushman is his channel

----------


## McNotty

> There's a young Kiwi forestry guy running a YT channel that did a review on those worked 500i's. Life of a Bushman is his channel


Yea Mattie Harrison, good watch. Just did a worked 661 review a while back as well.

----------


## No.3

I saw a guy at a demo who had modified a Husqy something into a race saw - looked like a motorbike exhaust hanging off it and made more noise than a turbine engine. Thing dropped through a 2 foot round log at a hell of a rate.  I think the chain had been that heaviliy modified it wasn't funny though, the chain along was probably worth more than a stock saw off the showroom floor!  It is amazing what people can achieve with modding factory gear - you sort of wonder why the factory doesn't incorporate some of the mods?

----------


## andyanimal31

> Not that it really needs it, but if you ever get the chance to have a play with a worked 500i, itll blow your mind. 
> Ported, polished, air filter mod, bark box etc, they are a beast. Not really a thing in this country but in the states, not many timber guys run stock saws. 
> Theres a guy in NZ now doing the work.


I have read a fair bit about them on over seas forums.
It's a bit like how I like my rifle cartridges, if you want 3006 performance out of a 308 buy a 3006.
I'm a the same with my saws, if stihl wanted to make them go harder for that Cc I will leave it to them.
I really worry about longevity with any thing that is over speced from after factory.
I suppose it's my grown conservatism from been a young fella that used to want things to go harder and faster.
Eg my hillman hunter with all the fruit on the motor that then threw a leg out of bed when I wound it up to 114mph.
It's taken me 40 yrs to learn moderation!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

I hear you on that one Andy...... there are lots of small motor comparisons,the one that springs to mind is outboards,the 8hp is a down chipped 15hp so nothing it ever going to be over worked,yes its heavy but it wont break. 
Im more than happy with the power my saws chuck out now...changing the octane level of the fuel in a small motor make a HUGE difference,be it lawn mower,boat outboard,car oe chainsaw..... the boat motor 6hp 4 stroke,would start better on 91 but went quicker with 98,much quicker according to my GPS. something along lines of 23kmph Vs 27 kmph
now we have a 15hp 2 stroke and it does 40kmph LOL.

----------


## XR500

> I have read a fair bit about them on over seas forums.
> It's a bit like how I like my rifle cartridges, if you want 3006 performance out of a 308 buy a 3006.
> I'm a the same with my saws, if stihl wanted to make them go harder for that Cc I will leave it to them.
> I really worry about longevity with any thing that is over speced from after factory.
> I suppose it's my grown conservatism from been a young fella that used to want things to go harder and faster.
> Eg my hillman hunter with all the fruit on the motor that then threw a leg out of bed when I wound it up to 114mph.
> It's taken me 40 yrs to learn moderation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Given that a professional saw needs to run hard for 9-10 months, 5 days a week doing 10 hour days before it needs a piston and rings, and be consigned to the role of a back up saw by a hard as nails faller, its easy to see why a saw that can handle that work profile, can have a shit ton more boogie squeezed out of it by a committed small motor guru. Trouble is, can it still hold together for that same work profile? I personally doubt it.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Given that a professional saw needs to run hard for 9-10 months, 5 days a week doing 10 hour days before it needs a piston and rings, and be consigned to the role of a back up saw by a hard as nails faller, its easy to see why a saw that can handle that work profile, can have a shit ton more boogie squeezed out of it by a committed small motor guru. Trouble is, can it still hold together for that same work profile? I personally doubt it.


There's  contractor that comes into my mates stihl dealership with a hotted up 661.
He dropped it of as needed work the other day.
I will have to find out if it was any thing to do with the mods.
My mate the stihl reckons the 500i is a incredibly reliable saw for the first generation of that model.
Hi praise indeed from him!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

The concrete saw version of that electronic setup didn't and doesn't seem to be the success that the chainsaw has been. My experience of the concrete saw really clouded me against the electronic chainsaw when they first came out and there were a couple that died young for some weird unidentified reason but now they seem a lot more reliable than the earlier gen saws. The concrete versions seemed to die young - possibly the water exposure, I dunno...

----------


## McNotty

Anyone had a play with square ground chain? Finally managed to track down some proper files ($$ will make you cry, but they last a long time). By god does it cut, easily 20% faster than stock round ground chain. Probably not practical for dirty wood but in nice clean stuff it’s a monster. 
Watch a lot of YouTube vids from the states and Europe where it’s a pretty common practice, guys doing 2 days felling before a sharpen for anyone worried about longevity. Once you get the knack of the file geometry it’s sweet to touch up in the field. 

Stihls Hexa chain that’s come out is similar but not quite a proper square grind, probably to make it easier for Joe Bloggs to sharpen a chain with their custom files. 

Highly recommend if you’re looking for something to try and can hand file confidently.

----------


## MSL

Whered you source the files? Im keen to give it a go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Where did you find proper files? Have been keeping an eye out but haven't stumbled over any yet... Snap

----------


## McNotty

Two types you can use. 

Triangle 
https://www.chainsawpartsworld.com/p...r-chisel-file/

Double bevel

https://www.chainsawpartsworld.com/p...le-bevel-file/

Only one triangle left, which is the cheaper option. Plenty double bevel in stock. But bloody pricey. I’d suggest only buying one file, you may realise very quickly it’s just not worth your while haha. I can suggest some good videos to watch as well. Chain needs to be tight when you’re doing it. 

Triangle file

https://youtu.be/NMa4bzteJU0 

Double bevel

https://youtu.be/gjR1km8LnDU

----------


## McNotty

Also look up Guilty of Treeson square grinding on YouTube. Less technical. 

Madsens1 website also has a lot of info

----------


## 223nut

Bucking billy ray does a couple of YouTube clips of square  filing as well

----------


## 257weatherby

Currently running a 575xp as main saw and a 251 for delimbing/cleanup, looking at getting another strong mid range/ big saw, who has what for sale? I like Husky but not averse to the rest. Currently have another 575xp and a 288 on the shortlist.

----------


## 308

Stihl 088 42" bar - it could probably take a 60 if I wanted to cut slabs but I can't be arsed cutting slabs right now
Husky 365 25" bar - great saw, good balance - was looking for a 372 but this came up and I think it is bloody good - would thoroughly recommend
DeWalt 16" electric - I already had a bunch of DeWalt tools so this was easier to support than the upfront costs might have been otherwise (500 saw,200charger200plus batteries)
Electric saws may well put me in the same place as light beer drinkers in many people's eyes* but there are some positive points-
1 handed use
always "on" ie no starting
quiet if you need quiet so indoor use no disruption, cut on a place with jittery animals like horses no worries

The Husky is the main saw and the electric is just for walking the log and cutting the little side branches but I can see electric saws getting better


Oh yeah and a vintage flamethrower






*also wearers of crocs and/or cardigans, accountants, Engelbert Humperdinck fans, etc

----------


## No.3

> Currently running a 575xp as main saw and a 251 for delimbing/cleanup, looking at getting another strong mid range/ big saw, who has what for sale? I like Husky but not averse to the rest. Currently have another 575xp and a 288 on the shortlist.


How do you find the 251?  After the 'professional' type saws, they seem a little plasticky and lacking in go for me.  Guess they get the job done though...  

Lots of options in the mid range / big saw area, if the 575xp is doing it for you get another the same (a lot of advantages to this approach as everything is the same and you can hold one spare bar, set of seals etc to cover both saws).  If you want to step up a saw class from the 575, I'd be looking at making a bigger step up in saw size than to the 288 and get something that can take a couple of bar sizes bigger.  But often you pay the weight and handling penalty and end up using the mid-ranger for everything anyway.  

I got rid of my 288, as it didn't do anything my MS361 didn't provided I do my bit and keep the chain sharp - I don't have anything that a 22" bar won't go through and the 288 is a LOT heavier than the 361.  I will admit the 288 was a much more 'manly' saw.  Having said that, the 361 is a bit smaller than the 575-class saws but really does punch above it's weight.  I have a well-worked 260 that is pretty much my main saw I grab if I need something larger reduced so similar to the 251 size, the 260 with a sharp chain and a 15" bar is like the finger of god - wave it at what you want cut and it is!  The thing I find I'm reaching for most often now is the little Black&Decker 'Alligator' ladies' electric pruning chainsaw - it's an ugly awkward two-handled covered bar thing that, just sort of works!

----------


## 257weatherby

> How do you find the 251?  After the 'professional' type saws, they seem a little plasticky and lacking in go for me.  Guess they get the job done though...  
> 
> Lots of options in the mid range / big saw area, if the 575xp is doing it for you get another the same (a lot of advantages to this approach as everything is the same and you can hold one spare bar, set of seals etc to cover both saws).  If you want to step up a saw class from the 575, I'd be looking at making a bigger step up in saw size than to the 288 and get something that can take a couple of bar sizes bigger.  But often you pay the weight and handling penalty and end up using the mid-ranger for everything anyway.  
> 
> I got rid of my 288, as it didn't do anything my MS361 didn't provided I do my bit and keep the chain sharp - I don't have anything that a 22" bar won't go through and the 288 is a LOT heavier than the 361.  I will admit the 288 was a much more 'manly' saw.  Having said that, the 361 is a bit smaller than the 575-class saws but really does punch above it's weight.  I have a well-worked 260 that is pretty much my main saw I grab if I need something larger reduced so similar to the 251 size, the 260 with a sharp chain and a 15" bar is like the finger of god - wave it at what you want cut and it is!  The thing I find I'm reaching for most often now is the little Black&Decker 'Alligator' ladies' electric pruning chainsaw - it's an ugly awkward two-handled covered bar thing that, just sort of works!


The 251 has an 18" bar and it would be better suited to 16" for a bit more go, yep it's a bit "plasticky" so you look after it within reason. Good point about replicating what I already have. Could run one long and one short and flog the 251. The 575xp prior to a specific serial no, had some problems with spinning up the crank bearings and requiring rebuilds, there is a neat wee fix for that, but you have to wait for it to go first, then you can future proof the thing, but running 40:1 rather than 50:1 can prevent it going in the first place. Running a 28" without trouble but needs to be kept sharp, one stroke each refuel works, supposedly you can run 30"+ but I reckon 24/26 is probably optimal.  

Trying to ignore  lectrik saws, they just arn't........ well you know, manly....

----------


## No.3

I was surprised by how much louder and thirstier the 288 was over the 361 - but then I guess the 361 still has the factory anemic exhaust choker in it.  I haven't modified a thing on it...  Initially the 288 didn't impress me but it was one of those 'the chain looks sharp' but in reality it was crap moments - once I had reset the angles and heights and sorted all the lengths to the same and the chain actually started cutting it was a revelation.  Jeez did it move some wood then!

It's a bit like the square-filed chains, they move some wood when sharp but a round filed chain will seriously move wood when it's on song as well.  A lot of the time the round filed chains look right, feel sharp but just aren't right and need to be put on a jig and get all the heights, top plate angles and lengths reset.

----------


## norsk

> Bucking billy ray does a couple of YouTube clips of square  filing as well


We tried that square ground chain,its a pain in the arse to sharpen and dosnt come back well from being "rocked". I remember the tri-file stuff back in the day,it was good in clean timber but not any good for general cutting.

I have to buy another 200 foot of chain soon,not looking forward to paying for that.

----------


## No.3

> I have to buy another 200 foot of chain soon,not looking forward to paying for that.


What do you use?  I hear that a few people have had good results off the Asian chain, but the next guy got a roll with no joiner links and the thing had a collapsed core leading to a big arse knot half way down and the side ripped out of the package...

----------


## rewa

First saw was a stihl 041AV, It still goes (haha) ,then I had only Husky's for years but the toughest-saw I had was a Dolmar that only died because of electrics . I now use an older 034AV (metal-case) and a first-gen 025 plastic . The biggest surprise and my 'New-Favourite' is $150 Ozito-saws from bunnings , I have two of them and they are amazing for what they are . You can climb and limb some surprisingly large-trees with them . The first ones were green, 25-1 , the latest grey-ones are 40-1 , they swap-them-out if anything goes wrong , only fault I've seen so-far is they oil-properly or they don't . One definitely revs a bit higher than the other, but thats it .I work them hard and they appear to handle-it , I never use 2-stroke oil made by castrol, even if it is Stihl-oil made under licence by them, a retired ch-saw mechanic told me every saw he rebuilt , using Castrol over-its-life , was scrap .

----------


## No.3

Interesting on the Castrol thing, they make oil that's repackaged under a fair few brands and there usually isn't any indication of who made it after the individual branding on the can.  What I'm sort of wondering, is how does the mechanic actually know what's run on what?

----------


## woods223

Interested in the Castrol oil claim too. Over the last 45 years Castrol has been one of the best oils I’ve used, covering all engine/transmission types.

----------


## No.3

As far as I'm aware there are not that many companies making the 'base' oil stocks that are then mixed with additives, metallic soaps and thickeners as required to meet the specification they need to.  Mobil and Sinopec are two of the outfits making base stocks - and from what I know I don't think Castrol is one?  Which means the issue is in the additive packs in the 2-stroke brews which really shouldn't cause that sort of issue from what I know.  

I know of several large outfits who have gone over to or specified Castrol 2-stroke oils as one of the 'listed' approved products they expect their people to procure and use (the high-zinc Activ 2T being one of the main ones), and from what I experienced after they've done that the failure rate has dropped...  There's still the odd blow up for whatever reason, and the odd person cocking it up but on the whole things have improved.  Could be due to the increased knowledge amongst the crews on how to do the 2-stroke thing as likely as the actual oil used, but either way the oil seems to not have a major negative effect on the equipment failure rate.

I'm currently using a mix of Mobil Stihl HP and Castrol Garden 2T, both of which I think are produced by Castrol?  And in all my 2-stroke fluids box I have Mobil Outboard Plus, Yamalube 2T and BP Powerstroke and I think two of those are made by Castrol as well!

----------


## XR500

I run a supposedly highly strung 2 stroke enduro bike that's meant to have a new piston and rings every 80 hours or so, and only be fed special fully synthetic 2T oils.

But I just run it with a tad more oil (40:1 instead of 50 or 60:1) on a mediocre fully synthetic 2 stroke oil (Total) and I am pushing 550 hours with only one replacement piston and rings @ 240 hours. Still runs like a swiss watch. Used it to shame some 18 year olds in some gnarly terrain last weekend "Try and keep up with the old fart!" :Thumbsup: 

The same fuel containers feed my Husky 394 and 395. 394 was fed a diet of straight petrol in 2002 and gifted to me after it seized. I rebuilt using genuine Husky parts and it still pulls strong.  But I am sure its heavier now than it felt in 2003 :Zomg:

----------


## Micky Duck

buckin billy ray...did a speil on the castrol oil thing..... he likes it.
I quite like any 2 stroke that is heavily dyed...makes it harder to double dose a tin of fuel. had some outboard motor stuff from warehouse...some american brand...it was great stuff and the saws liked it too... you can get away with mixing two types...but 3 is asking for trouble. used 30/40 motor oil and any thing sitting around for years and years..now it proper 2 stroke and my saws run much better for it. havent adjusted an idel etc for year now Im using decent fuel.

----------


## No.3

It's interesting delving into the specs of the various oils (or as much as you can without access to the company tech sheets which have a lot more info about the characteristics of the goop).  One of the ones that I find interesting is the density of the super-trick fully synthetic 2-stroke oils can be much higher density than the others, Stihl HP Ultra is quite high at .94 versus Stihl HP at .87 or so which is pretty much what most engine oils run at...

----------


## rewa

I know 'The Great oil-Debate' is a huge 'Can-of_Worms' . I also know from experience with 4-stroke engines , that the 'more' regularly you change oil, at more-frequent intervals, the-longer the engine lasts . I was in a position years ago , to have free-oil , and changed my oil every couple of months (3.3 Vauxhall) . The oil eventually looked like new @ each change and the motor was tight and strong after 350,000 miles, not k's . Motorcycle oils are dead @ 1200miles, according to a Scientist-biker in The States (shared-gearbox machines ) . He tested every bike-specific-oil on the market  (over there)  and the only one that stood-out was Mobil-1 in m/cycle equivalent , the rest looking more like 'Snake-oil' . My take-away from that was , change my bikes @ 1000m with the cheapest  jaso-ma 1 or 2  oil and I've done that ever-since, with NO problems in any bike . Ive owned 51-bikes over too-many years , down to 4 now . With the 'Castrol-Statement' , my retired- friend was referring to customers Saws in-particular , that he had serviced, over the-life of the saw . He is an exceptional Mechanic and wouldn't make that 'call' lightly . I know from research that some Castrol Synthetic oils , are NOT true-synthetics like Mobil-1 . They are much-cheaper hydro-cracked-oil marketed as equal to Mobil and Others making 'True-Synthetics' . Mobil took Castrol to the High-Court over this, and Lost , because The Court considered the oil had been changed-enough to be 'Called' Synthetic . If I can find the link to the 'Bike-oil' testing, I will put it up. It was the most comprehensive-testing I've ever seen , and just Very interesting to go-through .

----------


## No.3

I hear that, my take on most 4stroke oils is run to the quoted spec rigidly - unless you are trying to achieve something specific like trying to extend the life of an engine with tired valve guides or similar that really isnt worth the expense of a full head job so you've elected to run a grade thicker oil...  Especially trying to run skinny synthetic in an older engine has never been a goer for me - we got 'basically given' a drum of synthetic engine oil that was rated 10w50 and promised 24k gold sludge flowing from the exhaust.  Unfortunately we discovered that claim was a little optimistic, and the blue smoke from the exhaust meant we couldn't see the gold!

2stroke is a little different, as it uses the fuel to carry the oil to where it needs to go 'total loss'.  Also, the oil amount is restricted in how much it can do to combat heat - a lot of people run their small engines at half throttle which does two things 1) it reduces the flywheel speed and the amount of air the cooling vanes on the flywheel are pushing over the cylinder cooling fins and 2) it reduces the amount of air/gas moving through the engine and out the exhaust which actually increases the heat buildup on the exhaust side of the cylinder head.  If you've got a piston/cylinder showing a lot of nipping up on the clutch side of the cylinder by the exhaust port, that is normally considered to be a lean running at full throttle condition.  That condition can also be from not running at full throttle, or running the engine in an 'overload' condition where you are using the cutting tool that is designed for 'X.XKw' at 'YYYYRPM' at full throttle, at a Kw/RPM combo that is quite a bit less than that at anything under full throttle.

----------


## Micky Duck

so a 15hp 2 stroke motor use for trolling???? a plurry good hoon around a couple of times during the day???

----------


## No.3

My experience of 2strokes is they don't usually like that much (long periods at idle) although the newer versions and water-cooled 2strokes in general are much happier at lower throttle settings than their air-cooled mates.  4stroke engines are much better all around, with the probable exceptions of initial purchase cost and maybe weight in some circumstances.  But, on an older boat I'd still buy it happily if it had a 2stroke outboard that was healthy and in good nick and it's really a 'run what ya brung' scenario in that case - making the best of what you've got!

----------


## deye223

This is my collection of creamsicles .

----------


## MSL

She lives again!  
Acid dipped the cylinder to remove the bulk of the piston material deposited in the bore after seizure.
Then honed the bore till it was looking as good as I could hope for.
Fitted a new piston, and were back in business.
Bought a new 881 to replace this for slabbing, so this one can wear a 36 hard nose for occasional use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

> She lives again!  
> Acid dipped the cylinder to remove the bulk of the piston material deposited in the bore after seizure.
> Then honed the bore till it was looking as good as I could hope for.
> Fitted a new piston, and we’re back in business.
> Bought a new 881 to replace this for slabbing, so this one can wear a 36” hard nose for occasional use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me piggy backing on this thread.
Have just acquired a log splitter and rather than put a log lifter on it ( running it horizontal) thought I would quarter up rings.
Question is it worth getting a ripping chain for this.
Will be Nitens and Saligna gum heading towards 1m diameter.

----------


## Marty Henry

For quartering a crosscut chain is fine, you will be cutting fettuccine not chips and it's easy to clog the outfeed and get the rail clogged with shavings so watch your speed or cut at a 45 degree angle

----------


## Marty Henry

> She lives again!  
> Acid dipped the cylinder to remove the bulk of the piston material deposited in the bore after seizure.
> Then honed the bore till it was looking as good as I could hope for.
> Fitted a new piston, and we’re back in business.
> Bought a new 881 to replace this for slabbing, so this one can wear a 36” hard nose for occasional use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 84 had a lucky escape,started sounding odd then wouldn't start again. The head bolts had somehow backed off and broken the seal . Amazingly there was no damage to piston, bore or any other important little bits so it's back in the mill and on we go . If it had gone buggerup I don't think I would have gotton a new one.

----------


## MSL

Ive got another 084 that didnt have a lucky escape, if the cylinder is salvageable, Ill put a new piston in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Was cleaning up the 394 and 395 for a "mission" to drop some monster Fastigata's and saw that time has not been kind on the 394, what with its non isolated carb and lots of internal plastics having gone all brittle. 

What are the options for barrel and piston for a 'slightly worse for wear' 395" I have enough spare plastics to rebuild her, but alas the barrel is too far gone...MSL knows what I mean :Zomg: 

Are the aftermarket kits worth while spending on, or should I just throw a genuine Husky barrel and piston into her??

----------


## MSL

The aftermarket kits have come a long way, for some saws there is no option, as factory parts are no longer available.
I like to use factory parts, but Ive also used aftermarket where in the above mentioned situation.  
A factory piston/barrel kit for an 084 is close to $1000, aftermarket is more like $300.  No harm trying the cheaper one.  The factory piston I just installed was $340 I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

> Was cleaning up the 394 and 395 for a "mission" to drop some monster Fastigata's and saw that time has not been kind on the 394, what with its non isolated carb and lots of internal plastics having gone all brittle. 
> 
> What are the options for barrel and piston for a 'slightly worse for wear' 395" I have enough spare plastics to rebuild her, but alas the barrel is too far gone...MSL knows what I mean
> 
> Are the aftermarket kits worth while spending on, or should I just throw a genuine Husky barrel and piston into her??


Do a littler bit of research on the web, the same names keep coming up as the 'good ones' as some of the others get the parts from a few different casting outfits and just slap a coloured box around them it would seem.  Caber rings keep coming up as being good, and the other is using the plain 'c' pin clips rather than the ones with ears as they seem to climb out of their groove more easily???

----------


## paremata

> Was cleaning up the 394 and 395 for a "mission" to drop some monster Fastigata's and saw that time has not been kind on the 394, what with its non isolated carb and lots of internal plastics having gone all brittle. 
> 
> What are the options for barrel and piston for a 'slightly worse for wear' 395" I have enough spare plastics to rebuild her, but alas the barrel is too far gone...MSL knows what I mean
> 
> Are the aftermarket kits worth while spending on, or should I just throw a genuine Husky barrel and piston into her??


I like the meteor kits, the pistons have caber rings, defineitly better than the huztl or hiway kts

----------


## Brad S

592xp and a Tuatahi work axe

----------


## Micky Duck

very saucy looking indeed.

----------


## Marty Henry

> 592xp and a Tuatahi work axe
> Attachment 210779
> Attachment 210780


Do you use tomato sauce as bar lube? Are you related to Dundee?😁

----------


## No.3

That's for when he quarters the cattlebeasts...  (no joke I've seen it done...).

----------


## Micky Duck

> That's for when he quarters the cattlebeasts...  (no joke I've seen it done...).


you clean saw right down then put cooking oil in as bar lube...takes a LOT of grunt to saw through from chest to head,the neck/brisket is a deep cut with lots of material to say through...

think iVE TOLD THIS BEFORE...but what the hell

after having cut up cattle beast,I decided to see if tiny 12" bar would fit on larger saw..had 2 near new chains for it.. so buggered around taking bar n chain off 3 saws before deciding it wasnt going to work,so put them all back togather again...except couldnt find bar /sprocket cover/side plate anywhere..looked on bench,looked on floor,looked behind freezer I was using as work bench,went inside and got torch to look harder behind freezer..panic was starting to set in..the men in white coats were sure to turn up any second to take me away to padded room..checked bench again,checked behind freezer again.walked out of garage and there on lawn was a spotlessly clean side cover and dog with big grin on her face licking her lips...cleaned it for you dad....BITCH.

----------


## No.3

Haha that's classic, if only you could do that after wood!  Did you get the rest of the bits back a few days later?

What I've seen done quite often is the little electric saws.  They develop their grunt really early on compared to petrol engined saws and you can feather the saw in the cut so it doesn't load up so much.  Works really well with the thinner chains and if you're good you can cut away and drop each quarter into a barrow for not much lifting!!!

----------


## zimmer

> That's for when he quarters the cattlebeasts...  (no joke I've seen it done...).


Not unusual. Mate and I broke down 10 frozen sheep carcases from the Patea works once using MY saw. (He had more saws than me the cunning bastard). What a bloody mess. Sheep provide good bar lube.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Haha that's classic, if only you could do that after wood!  Did you get the rest of the bits back a few days later?
> 
> What I've seen done quite often is the little electric saws.  They develop their grunt really early on compared to petrol engined saws and you can feather the saw in the cut so it doesn't load up so much.  Works really well with the thinner chains and if you're good you can cut away and drop each quarter into a barrow for not much lifting!!!


no bits swallowed,all were licked spotlessly clean...unlike my old mans wee saw..that was left with meatn fat under cover..he got me to sharpen it,first off I had to remove all the mechanical rice  :Sick:

----------


## No.3

Yum...

----------


## Seventenths

I haven't posted for a while re an update from my last post (page 4) where I was looking at getting a 572.

Not long after that post I sold my 288 and bought a 572 which I've had for the past 14 months.

It was certainly a great step up from the 288 in terms of lighter, easier to start, it had plenty of power and extremely economical on fuel but its newer technology.

Since buying the 572 I had an itch for an even bigger saw so two months ago I bought a 592 which is not a disappointment... its a beast!

It chews through the logs!

----------


## Brad S

Nice looking setup! I had the 572 as well, but sold it so I could afford the 592. I agree its a beast. Sounds good too!

----------


## Seventenths

Like a few others who have mentioned above I’ve also been interested in square filing, Lenny of info on the web and YouTube with a good video here for those who have a grinding machine.

https://youtu.be/vhwMzna3n5c

As it was a bit of a wet day I followed the instructions on the video and modified a slightly worn chain.

I’m happy with the results but need to get out and test it.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Like a few others who have mentioned above I’ve also been interested in square filing, Lenny of info on the web and YouTube with a good video here for those who have a grinding machine.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vhwMzna3n5c
> 
> As it was a bit of a wet day I followed the instructions on the video and modified a slightly worn chain.
> 
> I’m happy with the results but need to get out and test it.



Happy to chat chain angles via pm

----------


## norsk

Dirty old 660 up an Elm tree.

Short bar and heaps of grunt is nice when you are topping out. This tree had a bit of tension in the top and I didnt want to go higher because of a crack in the stem.

----------


## Micky Duck

heaps of grunt is understatement of the month!!!!!!!!

----------


## Seventenths

@7mmsaum I’ve got a similar setup to yours.

At the moment I’m low on chain and need another roll, I’ve predominantly used Oregon but I’m keen to hear everyone’s thoughts on the various chainsaw chain available on the market Carlton, longer, E&S or even the chain from Topmaq

----------


## No.3

I've only used Stihl, Oregon and Maya (tungsten tipped) as well as whatever generic you get from the big hardware outlets that fits the little domestic home user saws.  Can't really comment on anything else but the Maya has been fine once the tungstens were tickled up.  I haven't had any issue with link stretch yet like some have had.  I did break a Stihl chain at one stage, one side link failed and the thing kinked.  Not quite sure what caused that, didn't catch it on anything or jam it - half worn chain...

----------


## andyanimal31

I not long got some oregon super chisel from levin saw makers.
$200 for 25' also running stihl rs and trying some oregon chain that is semi skip.
All go well.
Stihl chain is great but fucking expensive even by the roll!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## norsk

I buy my chain from these guys in the states.

If you bought two rolls you could break it up and sell to cover you 100'?

https://www.wesspur.com/chainsaw/chainsaw-chain.html

----------


## Tentman

Working with 300x300 posts today on a very fancy pants entrance feature.   One post is 16mm too long (yes it was me who put some "spare" concrete in the bottom of the hole yesterday).  Marked it up.   Out with the very sharp Stihl MSA-200 battery saw - its all I carry on the truck these days, I don't recall a day in the last fortnight when it hasn't been in use, it's 5 years old and still going like new.  Mine only runs a 12" bar, it was all that was in stock when I bought it, and for the mortising work I mainly do it's not a limitation .  Anyhoo wacked the end off that 300x300 perfectly true and square, didn't even have touch it with the power plane!  Might find the sliver and post you up a pic tomorrow!

----------


## andyanimal31

> I buy my chain from these guys in the states.
> 
> If you bought two rolls you could break it up and sell to cover you 100'?
> 
> https://www.wesspur.com/chainsaw/chainsaw-chain.html


With gst comes to $943 nz with out freight to nz.
4 x25' from levin sawmakers abit over $800

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## norsk

I dont see the same chain listed on wesspur as you posted up.

Can you send me a link to it? 

It would be amazing if you could buy chain in NZ cheaper than the states.

----------


## No.3

It would be amazing if we could buy anything here cheaper than the states...  We make a lot of stainless steel forge cast components here, that get exported back to the states for final machining to comply with the 'made in usa' requirements and then we roll on from there paying a huge amount of coin to get the things back when we purchase them to use as imported/manufactured goods!  What a piss off when you know.

----------


## Seventenths

> I buy my chain from these guys in the states.
> 
> If you bought two rolls you could break it up and sell to cover you 100'?
> 
> https://www.wesspur.com/chainsaw/chainsaw-chain.html


Looking at those prices, for once its cheaper here as I can get a 100 ft roll of Oregon chain for NZ$695

----------


## andyanimal31

> Looking at those prices, for once its cheaper here as I can get a 100 ft roll of Oregon chain for NZ$695


Shit that's good as about $180 cheaper than levin sawmakers.
There's has gone up by $25 recently for a 25' roll.
No surprises there !

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Norwoods tractor supplies often sell rolls of chainsaw chain at extremely cheap prices 

Ringing around suppliers pays off at times

----------


## Seventenths

> Shit that's good as about $180 cheaper than levin sawmakers.
> There's has gone up by $25 recently for a 25' roll.
> No surprises there !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Cheaper to buy in 100 ft roll at $695 as opposed to 25 ft roll at $219

----------


## andyanimal31

> Cheaper to buy in 100 ft roll at $695 as opposed to 25 ft roll at $219


I couldnt find any thing priced that low.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

I have 'misplaced' my chain breaker/riveter, so had to get the guys at Terrain make me up a 36 inch and 42 inch chain for this job.

The 42 inch was just a tad short, but got the job done anyway :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

You can cut from both sides you know😉

----------


## MSL

Looks a good milling log


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

> Looks a good milling log
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its only 10 feet till it goes sproing! in 3 directions :XD:

----------


## XR500

> You can cut from both sides you know


Thats the small tree. The other 4 trees are another 300 on this one.

----------


## Low box

Does this count?

----------


## Micky Duck

yeah I guess it does...thats 2nd time Ive seen picture of one... for pruning I guess??

----------


## rugerman

A mate of mine has one of those baby pruning saws, it really kicks arse. Perfect for pruning in the orchard. I've seen him cut 4 inch thick branches with it and it rips through it no worries.
From memory a new chain is about $16ish

----------


## Shearer

My son bought me one last xmas and it's great.

----------


## Low box

I have one for stealth track maintenance and it's awesome. One handed fits in your pack, but light duty only - it's plastic and the battery is tiny. But it's more capable than I thought and ideal for the little jobs - the proper saws stay in the shed more now. Don't get one expecting to cut firewood tho.

----------


## woods223

> Attachment 211545
> 
> Does this count?


Yes, handy for small shit but after 30 years prof. pruning these are more efficient and battery doesn’t run out. Silky 300 saw, slightly shorter model is goo too.

----------


## 7mmsaum

The gomtaro with 300 mm curved blade is faster with less effort than the straight blades too

----------


## No.3

Got the folding Silky - think it's the F180?  Brilliant little saw on wood - bones fark it near instantly though...

----------


## 7mmsaum

Don’t drop them on your leg, 11 identical perfectly spaced cuts all competing to turn your sock red  :Have A Nice Day:   (don’t ask  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Dama dama

My chainsaw team - well, the wee GTA 26 is officially my wife's tool.  It kicks arse and a lot of fun too.

The 230 I got brand new for a really good deal about 18 months ago.  It gets used on an almost weekly basis around my block. Love it.
The older 390 only come out for the bigger stuff. Use to be my only saw but only gets used a few times year now when we drop a bigger tree.

----------


## TeRei

Any body running a Stihl 400?

----------


## norsk

> Any body running a Stihl 400?


Yes for about a year.

Probably one of the best all round saws Stihl has ever made imho. For its role its perfect.

----------


## TeRei

> Yes for about a year.
> 
> Probably one of the best all round saws Stihl has ever made imho. For its role its perfect.


Do Stihl run a 16in bar for this saw. Can only see 18 and 20.

----------


## MSL

> Yes for about a year.
> 
> Probably one of the best all round saws Stihl has ever made imho. For its role its perfect.


Its next on my list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

> Do Stihl run a 16in bar for this saw. Can only see 18 and 20.


I think that the fitment for the 400i is the same as the usual 3003 series for those size saws, if so the part number is 3003 000 9413.  I have one here which I use on the 361.  It goes OK but I use the 18 and 20" bars more as they are just better in terms of reach down when you are standing.  Having said that, chain speed is wicked haha.  

This is the manual snip for bar size so I think they are the same bars.  Whether you can get one in NZ at the mo...?

----------


## norsk

> Do Stihl run a 16in bar for this saw. Can only see 18 and 20.


I am not sure what they sell them with, I just buy the powerhead and use sugihara bar's. I have a 16" on mine.

I rate the 400 over the 462 because of how light and well balanced it is, as well as how torqey the engine is. The 462 is a great saw but dosnt fit well between the 400 and the 500i in my experiance.

----------


## norsk

Here is a size comparison.

From the bottom:

Husky 445
Stihl 400c looks like an Oregon bar on it
Stihl 441
Stihl 500i
Stihl 660

The 500i is to heavy for what you get, its to close to a new 661 to warrent using it for what I do. The 441 was a good saw but we always had problems with the m-tronic system leaning them out and roasting the rings.Thankfully they would always seem to die under warranty, if you got a good one they were a nice unit.

The 400 really impresses me.

----------


## TeRei

Cheers. Impressive line up .

----------


## JoshC

I love my 441, its a really versatile saw. Must have got a good one, as I bought it new and its done a full year waste thinning and multiple jobs over the last few years without a single issue. I use it over my 660 unless the tree is really big. Would love a 500 but dont use saws enough these days to justify it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## norsk

> I love my 441, it’s a really versatile saw. Must have got a good one, as I bought it new and it’s done a full year waste thinning and multiple jobs over the last few years without a single issue. I use it over my 660 unless the tree is really big. Would love a 500 but don’t use saws enough these days to justify it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah some of the ones we had were great,the anti vibration was top class and over here I think it was the smallest saw that came with heated grips.Shame you are not closer,I have several under the bench.

----------


## XR500

Another one on the deck. Go the mighty 394 :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Looks like Mac??

Should be a few board feet in that!

----------


## SLR

I only have a little Poulan Micro XXV from the 70s.

----------


## MSL

> Looks like Mac??
> 
> Should be a few board feet in that!


Redwood, straight as an arrow for 40m, two of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So 500i, 046, Husky 5something2XP - what's the fourth one with the curve in the top cover?  I don't recall using or working on one like that before...  Nice tree though, nice timber I'll bet too.

----------


## MSL

> So 500i, 046, Husky 5something2XP - what's the fourth one with the curve in the top cover?  I don't recall using or working on one like that before...  Nice tree though, nice timber I'll bet too.


550xp
046 mag
084 mag
881 mag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

Ah righto that works!

----------


## XR500

> Redwood, straight as an arrow for 40m, two of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll be a couple of solid weeks on the mill!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## XR500

One of these down a day is more than enough effort. Especially when you have to cut steps in the trunk to climb high enough to make the directional cuts



The Nissan gives you some idea of their size :Zomg: 



Used up all my wedges (a dozen) to prevent it falling into the neighbours... and still it no fall down. 

The dozer redeemed itself by pulling it down with relative ease :Thumbsup:

----------


## erniec

You will need a bit for next forum get together bonfire

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

We only need enough kindling for a medium sized bonfire...not a thermonuclear blaze seen from the space station!

Besides, these are over a k away from the burn pit. Asking a wee bit much of the dozer to drag them that far :XD:

----------


## No.3

Hey-soos - that's what you call a tree...

----------


## Marty Henry

> One of these down a day is more than enough effort. Especially when you have to cut steps in the trunk to climb high enough to make the directional cuts
> 
> Attachment 211832
> 
> The Nissan gives you some idea of their size
> 
> Attachment 211833
> 
> Used up all my wedges (a dozen) to prevent it falling into the neighbours... and still it no fall down. 
> ...


Explosives would have been more fun. Seriously though I have had to double stack wedges more than once and have also employed a timber jack on one occasion

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Little Stihl 211C getting a work out on She-oak (casuarina) put about 6 tanks through it over the last few days and hand split close to 4 utes loads.  Its my gym workout I go and do a tank/load in the morning then work the office job in the afternoon.

Filling mums wood shed up for her, I dont even have a fireplace..  The big butt sections of the casuarina seem too good to cut up for fire wood.

----------


## No.3

That stuff is good, although when it gets a few years and rings on it the density!  Splitter axe bounces.  End up having to rip it to chunk it down with some of it.  I got some avo the other day, usually it's pretty hohum firewood not a lot of heat and fast burning to boot.  This last batch was solid like small blocks of concrete.  Been cut and air drying for two years, old 30yr trees that got removed apparently.

----------


## MSL

Really enjoying this 881, cuts these 1300 wide slabs like butter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Really enjoying this 881, cuts these 1300 wide slabs like butter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.

----------


## TeRei

There have been some bloody fantastic fotos in these posts.

----------


## XR500

@MSL that's some absolutely gorgeous timber there :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Cut a few little 10x10 beams today, aswell as a stack of 10x4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat belly Dog

MSL is that western red cedar, beautiful looking timber.  Looks like a good portable mill set up you have to.

----------


## MSL

> MSL is that western red cedar, beautiful looking timber.  Looks like a good portable mill set up you have to.


Redwood.  Got a stack of jap cedar to do, but only small ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

What you can do when you have the right gear!  But the local timber we have access to is probably only good for 5 foot long timber before it turns corners, bit of a limiting factor!

----------


## tiroahunta

> We only need enough kindling for a medium sized bonfire...not a thermonuclear blaze seen from the space station!
> 
> Besides, these are over a k away from the burn pit. Asking a wee bit much of the dozer to drag them that far


The old bush men used to break down logs to get them to a skid site....leave the slash behind unless you want it for firewood.

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

> The old bush men used to break down logs to get them to a skid site....leave the slash behind unless you want it for firewood.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


There's almost no millable timber on these. A couple of 3 m lengths at most. These trees have just branched ridiculously once they got 3m off the ground. 

But a shit ton of firewood



42 inch bar on the 395 for this one.

----------


## Marty Henry

Loverly firewood at that. Those branches are a firewooders dream cut, one split done I'd almost leave the barrel. Do you leave them down a while for the leaves to pump out a lot of the moisture before cutting them up.?

----------


## XR500

Yes, gotta get rid of as much water as possible. That tree in the picture came from that stump. So has sledged down the hill a ways. They were all growing on a fenceline on a 30 degree hillside: hence all the faffing around to get me up high enough on the downhill side to put in the cuts  where necessary.

----------


## Micky Duck

the chainsaw bech set up Ive got is just about perfect for trees like that,I cut 8 foot lengths from 1" round upwards to about 4" and stack in trailer and take home to use the bench saw...dead easy on the back as no bending over.... means the slash pile is bugger all. and small stuff doesnt even need splitting.

----------


## XR500

...And bending over gets more problematic with the advancing years :Omg: 

I try to employ mechanical means wherever possible: Tractor with grab holding 3 x 250 dia logs @ 6-8m long. Chainsaw with 28 inch bar. Do a dozen rings one side, walk over and do other side. Then crank up the hydraulic double end splitter and biff rings into IBC pods to dry. Rear mounted orchard forks to transport pods up to the rear of the house. So handled rings once onto the splitter, twice thrown into pod, and third from pod to log basket and into house. I am sure I worked out when I was young fit and dumb I handled them eight times :Omg:

----------


## No.3

"Hydraulic double end splitter".  I dunno, the internet appears to have badly damaged my mind...

----------


## XR500

> "Hydraulic double end splitter".  I dunno, the internet appears to have badly damaged my mind...


https://www.taskpower.co.nz/collecti...plit-fire-3403

Yer, even the name 'splitfire' can give the wrong connotation :Pacman:

----------


## norsk

> https://www.taskpower.co.nz/collecti...plit-fire-3403
> 
> Yer, even the name 'splitfire' can give the wrong connotation


That looks good.

----------


## XR500

Yip.

Needs good hydraulic flow to really shine.  My 110hp tractor needs to be at 1300-1400 rpm, and with 3-4 people (each with their own inviolable task!!!) its a cube in 10-15 minutes.

The video linked to that website doesn't give any credence to how efficient this splitter can be.

----------


## tiroahunta

Earlier this arvo....



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

> Yip.
> 
> Needs good hydraulic flow to really shine.  My 110hp tractor needs to be at 1300-1400 rpm, and with 3-4 people (each with their own inviolable task!!!) its a cube in 10-15 minutes.
> 
> The video linked to that website doesn't give any credence to how efficient this splitter can be.


And good hydraulic cooling I'd say too...

----------


## Ross Nolan

Don't forget proper technique.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5dUDfqeql0&t=1s

----------

